# How do I remove a transfer from a nylon jersey?



## fballguru1036 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey everyone! I want to remove a transfer from a nylon football jersey, any suggestions on how to do that? Thanks!


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

In my experience, you're going to be better off buying another jersey. I pressed the wrong name on the back of one, and tried everything I could to remove it. It's still there. LOL


----------



## fballguru1036 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn not the answer I was hoping for haha, thanks for the response! Guess I gotta go get another jersey


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

billm75 said:


> In my experience, you're going to be better off buying another jersey. I pressed the wrong name on the back of one, and tried everything I could to remove it. It's still there. LOL


Bill, my friend.. what do you mean everything. have you tried a heat gun.. I have applied vinyl and used my heat gun to remove it.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

fballguru1036 said:


> Hey everyone! I want to remove a transfer from a nylon football jersey, any suggestions on how to do that? Thanks!


Stahls sells a liquid that removes vinyl off the garment. The phone number is 800.478.2457. I forgot what it is called. It has been a while since I pressed vinyl.

Heat gun will melt the jersey.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

what I have done is put a patch over the name using the color of the garment then place a new name on top of the patch. Told the customer and they were fine with it.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

badalou said:


> Bill, my friend.. what do you mean everything. have you tried a heat gun.. I have applied vinyl and used my heat gun to remove it.


I sure did. I had a heat gun, I tried some solvent removers (though not the stuff mentioned from Stahls). Basically I just wasted my time. LOL


----------

